# Big Kids



## nikkilcotie (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess I've been pent up prior to joining DC!  I hope nobody gets annoyed at how much I plan on sharing with everyone!  LOL.  I have a 3 year old (turns 4 in August) daughter.  She is currently at 62 lbs and her height is 42 1/2 inches (which is past the height of a 4 toddler I think).  Since birth to 15 mo., her doctors would tell me feed her (formula, cereal, etc) on demand.  She was ALWAYS eating!  My mother in law wasn't happy.  My daughter was gaining weight FAST!  Doctors still said nothing.  She was 4 months old when she got RSV (had NO idea what this was at the time) and the DR's said it was a good thing she was chubby, because she lost more weight than she should have.  And they still said it was ok for her to eat the way she did.  Finally at 15 months, I found a doctor who said we had a problem.  She was too big.  She's 3 now and wearing size 8-10 GIRLS pants.  She doesn't eat enough to explain her size and she's quite active.  I've been to 7 pediatricians.  I dread when she goes to school, if she's still big.  She's already really tall for her age, and kids can be SOOO cruel.  Since I'm pregnant again, I've been told I can't even pick her up because she's too big.  Do toddler's go on diets?  Is it safe?  What foods are best for them?  And is OJ (Sunny D) really good for them?  It's getting harder to trust Doctors when I've already been to 7 and a specialist.  Their opinions are so scattered in different directions I don't know what to do.  I just want her to be happy and healthy and complex free.


----------



## jkath (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not familiar with RSV, but I do know a bit about kids. (Mine are a little older, 11 and 14). But the best advice I can give is to feed the kids food that was readily available 100 years ago. Things like fresh orange juice are fine but not sunnyD - too many other ingreds. Fresh fruits, fresh vegetables and meat cooked in a healthy way (not fried, processed) is so much better for their little bellies. Milk is great! Eggs are great!
Train yourself to bypass all fast food places. (honestly, why eat if there's no good food value?) Make a list of farmer's markets around you and visit them often!
As for worrying about how other kids are, remember, some kids will just pick on other kids for no apparent reason. Not just because they are tall, but they will do it because the other kid is too small, or they have weird hair, or they have too many freckles, or wear glasses, or have a green bicycle, or their Dad drives an old car....and the list goes on. Your daughter will do fine when she finds true friends that like her for who she is.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 10, 2007)

Your daughter is extremely tall. And it makes sence that she would weigh more than a child shorter. But it is still got to make sre that she is eating a healthy diet and has a good start on a lifetime of healthy eating habits.

One thing I know is that children (under 6 years old) are not supposed to drink more than 1 cup of 100% fruit juice and NEVER drink those "fruit beverages". Sunny D is not orange juice it is "beverage" which means that it is a lot of flavouring and sugar.

The sugars in juice and beverages are hard on the teeth and can contribute to weight gain. 

She should be drinking milk and water. The 1 cup of juice should be diluted (you do not want to give your daughter a sweet tooth).

Like jkath said, serve healthy foods. 
No deep fried foods, avoid refined sugars and flours, avoid anything with corn syrup, fructose, or glucose. It is hard at first to get used to making food from scratch but it is worth it to give your daughter and other children healthy eating habits for life. 

Don't "reward" or "punish" your children with food - it leads to a lifetime of bad habits. (One of the reasons so many people USE food like a drug is because of this common practise.)

Remeber kids learn from example - everybody in your household needs to eat a healthy diet too.

Don't expect results overnight. I'm sure she will grow into some of her weight and some of the weight is just because she is tall. With a healthy diet everything should balance out. 
Sounds like she will make a great volleyball or basketball player one day. 

Good web sites for every parent:
Children
Helping Your Overweight Child


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 10, 2007)

Treat your child like a happy kid.  Never deprive them of kid foods.  We could not always afford to go to McDonalds for a happy meal.  I bought lunch bags and we colored pictures on them or pasted magazine pictures on them.  They got a toy and put it in the bag.  I cooked a burger and fries and put it in little tupperware containers and in the bag it went.  We usually put a lil Debbie or a pudding cup, or jello cup in as a treat.  Drink was a sippy cup of Juicey Juice.   
   I never gave them big food like a chicken breast.  We consumed many cheesy chicken nuggets.  
   Many times we learned to make and share our food.  I would put out peanut butter and grape jam on a saucer for each.  On another plate (usually paper plate), was two slices of bread.  And with a spoon and knife, we made pb&j's.  Then we traded our sandwiches.  Nothing washes down a pb&j like a cold glass of milk.  
   For snack time, we sometimes did a living room camp out.  I bought small cans of pork n' beans, and made some cheese cubes and crackers.  I threw a vinyle table cloth on the living room floor.  They had one of those little indoor pop up tents.  We ate our beans straight out of the can with a plastic spoon and had bottled water.  
   Never make your kids finish everything on their plate.  When they are full, they are full.  
   We used to count the green peas on our plate.  Then we ate a few and recounted the peas left.  
   Probably, we had 6-8 tiny mini meals a day rather than three.  
   Breakfast might start with a poptart on the porch.  We really liked cheese boats for breakfast (cheese melted on english muffin), a few scrambles and an apple or orange slice.  
   Have fun with your child and no matter what happens at school, they will always know that they are loved.


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow.  This is great.  I DO (or did) reward good behavior with cookies or snacks.  I don't even know how it started...anyway, I'm Italian and so we eat alot of pastas.  She eats snacks like celery with fat free cream cheese, apples with peanut butter, banana's, etc.  But 10 minutes after that she's hungry again.  I know kids will be kids and find mean things to say...it's just she's already so tall...But she DOES eat more happy meals than I'd like.  I am definitely taking this advice to heart.  I can't believe the sunny D info.  I had NO idea.  Reading the labels would be a GREAT start.  Great mom I am.  She goes thru about 3 jugs a week of Sunny D.  NO MORE!!  To new beginnings...


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 10, 2007)

My landlord's son is only 15, yet he's taller and bigger than me and weighs the same as me - 240lbs!! He's a very big boy for his age!!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 10, 2007)

*Healthy Choices*

I'm glad we could offer some help. 

3 jugs of Sunny D! Wow! I found when I gave up drinking juice and making sure that I ate 4-5 servings/day of fruits and 4-5/day of veggies I lost weight without having to do anything else.
Since you eat a lot of pasta you should also try the whole wheat pastas - they are yummy!
Those snacks that you are giving her sound great. Maybe try giving her some more fibre to fill her up (see the muffin recipe) and asking her to have her snack then go do something for 30mins before she eats more than what you put out (it takes your brain and stomach 20-30mins to register that you are full). Also she should have a glass of water with every meal/snack and at least two glasses of milk/day. Dehydration is often confused with hunger. 

I am so glad that you are being such a great mom and looking out for your children's future. Every healthy choice you make now contributes to a lifetime of healthy choices for your children and their children too. 



Triple Hitter Muffins
have apple sauce, zucchini and carrots and taste good too


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

i would just watch the sugary snacks and take out.sounds like she already likes some snacks a 3 year old would turn their nose up at(mine). Maybe she needs a little more of the healthy snacks at snack time then maybe she won't be hungry ten minutes later.
I know when my 4 year old is going through a growth spurt,he can eat all the time.i am not the best at stopping the sugary snacks either,but i do try and even it out. tonight he turned his nose up at the chicken(favorite) to have broccoli...so he got all he wanted of that. 
i'm not a doctor just a mom, but if you watch the little things and she is active(3 i'm sure she is) then that's a good start for later in life~hmmm guess i could take some of my own advice and cut down on the sugar intake going around this house


----------



## Caine (Feb 10, 2007)

First of all, Sunny Delight is one of the worst things since Kool-Aid to give a child to drink. It has so little nutritional value it is scary!  As far as regular juice, you have to remember that when drinking fruit juice, your child is getting all the sugar of the original fruit, in a condensed form, without any of the fiber that controls the absorption of that sugar.

As a nutritionist, my opinion is to ask your child's doctor for a referal to a *registered dietician*, preferably one that specializes in children. 65% of Americans are overweight, and 35% of those are obese. Right now, one out of every three American children will suffer from obesity, and the type II diabetes and heart disease that goes with it.  And those figures will slowly but surely nudge upward every year unless we do somethiong about it.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 10, 2007)

Poutine: 3 jugs of Sunny D! Wow! She's a kid! All things come in small sizes! That could mean individual size jugs (6 oz). You fill their sipper cup and find it half full the next time they are thirsty; pour it out, rinse, refill. 
They ask for some Sunny D, you give them some and then make yourself a glass. It happens. 

For those who love SUNNY D as much as I do, you will be happy to know that orange/tangerine 100% juice put out by Tropicana taste very much like Sunny D. 

The 90's people lived for Sunny Delight! And Gatorade. 

Children grow at different rates. J. was the least tall boy until 9th grade. Now he is 5'8". B. was the tallest girl in the 5th grade. She graduated in 2004 and was 5'0" tall.

Thanks for the recipe, I have been looking for one like this for a long time.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 10, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> First of all, Sunny Delight is one of the worst things since Kool-Aid to give a child to drink. It has so little nutritional value it is scary!  As far as regular juice, you have to remember that when drinking fruit juice, your child is getting all the sugar of the original fruit, in a condensed form, without any of the fiber that controls the absorption of that sugar.
> 
> As a nutritionist, my opinion is to ask your child's doctor for a referal to a *registered dietician*, preferably one that specializes in children. 65% of Americans are overweight, and 35% of those are obese. Right now, one out of every three American children will suffer from obesity, and the type II diabetes and heart disease that goes with it.  And those figures will slowly but surely nudge upward every year unless we do somethiong about it.


Excellent advice, Caine. Give children whole fruit and get them acclimated to drinking water when they're thirsty.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 11, 2007)

My niece is in the same boat.  She's 8 turning 9 in April and wears a teen size 12-14.  Her father is 6'5" so we know where she gets it.   She loves fruit and drinks mostly water.  My sister limits her sweets but doesn't deny them to her.  Only one cookie etc. each day.  We worry about her but the pediatrician doesn't want her to diet because of the nutritional factors kids need to grow.  Since she is so tall as well, the few things I would suggest would to be to ask for some testing to be done.  There are some simple xrays called bone age studies that will tell you what "age" her frame is.  I would also want to have her thyroid checked.  It's a simple blood test.  This gland can go wacky even in young children and cause weight gain and abnormal growth.  These may all check out fine but are worth investigating if you haven't already.  Otherwise, don't stress.  She'll pick up on the fact that you think there is a problem and it may lead to other issues down the road.  Love her the way she is and give her the good foods she needs.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 11, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Poutine: 3 jugs of Sunny D! Wow! She's a kid! All things come in small sizes! That could mean individual size jugs (6 oz).


I have never heard of a 6oz JUG


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 11, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> I have never heard of a 6oz JUG


 
 They come in a package of eight and are usually stocked on the upper shelf above the refrigerated quarts of Sunny D.  When my children were in grade school, I bought them for school field trips.  They were just the right size for the thermal lunch bag.  
  100% fruit juice is a heavy drink on a hot day and the pouch filled bags squirt when you put the straw in.  Thermal lunch bags do not keep milk real cold.  Bottled water is too big & clunky and will crunch and smash up your chips and stuff.  A little ole bottle of Sunny D fits right in and the teachers will allow you to refill the bottle with water because it has a cap.  
   They are discouraged to bring soda, tea, and chocolate drinks.  It does not mean that the drinks will be taken away from the kids.  The teachers are suggesting that you choose a more appropriate drink.  One kid brought a pepsi and chocolate chip cookies.  
    I generally pack the traditional lunch/ham&cheese sandwich, chips, apple, cookie, drink.  Sometimes the teachers will furnish koolaid to avoid the problem.  I think the key here is moderation.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 11, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> I have never heard of a 6oz JUG


 


Yes, they DO have Sunny D in 6-0z bottles.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 11, 2007)

In my opinion any child who is over the 90th percentile for weight or height needs a thorough evaluation at a place where they know how to do that.

Don't know where you live but would get a referral to an endocrinologist at a first rate children's hospital, there are many around the country.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 11, 2007)

Kids are kids. They don't know any better because they think the bad stuff they're eating and drinking might be good for them. And it's soley up to the parents or guardians to try to get them to eat right.

Heathier choices now, over non-healthy choices will definitely help them in their teenage years to avoid high blood pressure, diabetes and obesity, diseases that are commonplace in my family!

An 11-year-old boy recently was a guest on the Maury Polvish Show. The episode was about fat babies and obese older children

But this is no ordinary normal boy! He's very big for his age.

He weighs a whopping 306lbs, has eaten unhealthy foods all of his life, has a size 46 waist and he will even go as far as eating a whole stick of butter alone!! Also, he's maturing way too fast - practically years ahead of his time to become a man! Even his voice makes him sound almost grown And he already wears mens' clothing has a short mustache!! 

I wouldn't want to make HIM angry!!

Compare him to the 12-year-old boy that I know in my neighborhood who is skinny as a rail and probably weighs about only 90lbs! 

He's being tormented by his schoolmates, ridiculed and teased all the time. I truly hope that his parents can get him the professional help that he so seriously needs. 

His classmates could possibly wake up a sleeping giant, and someone will be on their way to the hospital, or worst yet, DEAD!! 

Kids like that sometimes don't know their own strengh and this boy could possibly and seriously maim and injure someone 2 to 3 times his age, possibly sending that person to the hospital!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2007)

nikkilcotie said:
			
		

> She eats snacks like celery with fat free cream cheese, apples with peanut butter, banana's, etc.  But 10 minutes after that she's hungry again.



Is she really? Or is she bored?
A lot of times people (kids and adults) will munch from boredom. Or, because they're so used to eating and eating and eating that they assume it's time to chew again.

Perhaps when she has her healthy snacks, like the celery & apples, cut them up, put them in a baggie and take a walk. When you reach your destination (park or wherever sounds fun), take them out, along with a water bottle. After she's done, walk home. It's a good way to incorporate both exercise and limiting food intake.


----------



## Dandelion (Feb 11, 2007)

I like what jkath brought up here; in my experience kids often eat just to have something to munch on.  I know my little brothers misidentify that as hunger.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Nikki!!  Your problem is very close to our heart, as the daughter of my partner is pretty much in a similar situation, except that she is already 11.  She is 150cm in height (about 5ft) and weighs 77kg (almost 170lbs), she has to wear adult big size with legs and sleeves shortened, forget about cool pretty clothes, she has to do with whatever that she can fit into. 

Like your daughter she doesn't eat THAT much, though her diet may not be very well balanced, and while she is never a sportive type, she is not a couch potato either, so logically she really shouldn't be in the form she is.  She has been tested by various specialists, without anything definitive for the cause of her problem coming out.  She is now on a trial diet and doing regular light exercise for a month, at this point she lost half kilo (about 1lb).  Not a significant change, but at least she is not gaining at this moment.... 

It is good that you recognise the problem early on, please do whatever you can to get to the root of it, and try to find why she is in the condition she is.  There are so many possibilities.  It is great that your girl is healthy and happy, though, which is basically the most important thing.  Try to keep her active, and on a healthy diet in the meantime, and always let her know what a special and beautiful child she is and how much she is loved.  My very best wishes to you, and keep us posted on how she is doing by all means please!!

(((Hugs)))


----------



## silentmeow (Feb 11, 2007)

I had a daughter that was like that too.  I had to make her understand the difference of eating because you are hungry or just bored!  She would say she was hungry and I'd ask her if she was really hungry or bored.  She'd answer, "bored I guess" and skip out of the kitchen.  She's now 20 yrs. old, 6 feet tall and beautiful.  It's hard now days with so many unhealthy options redily available.  I hate fast food places.  They didn't exist when I was growing up, but now.....wow..take your pick of cuisine.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 11, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Yes, they DO have Sunny D in 6-0z bottles.


Exactly
you would not call a 6oz container a *JUG*


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 24, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Is she really? Or is she bored?
> A lot of times people (kids and adults) will munch from boredom. Or, because they're so used to eating and eating and eating that they assume it's time to chew again.
> 
> Perhaps when she has her healthy snacks, like the celery & apples, cut them up, put them in a baggie and take a walk. When you reach your destination (park or wherever sounds fun), take them out, along with a water bottle. After she's done, walk home. It's a good way to incorporate both exercise and limiting food intake.


 


That is a great idea!  I will definitely incorporate that into our daily routine!


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 24, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> In my opinion any child who is over the 90th percentile for weight or height needs a thorough evaluation at a place where they know how to do that.
> 
> Don't know where you live but would get a referral to an endocrinologist at a first rate children's hospital, there are many around the country.
> 
> Just my opinion.


 

Thanks alot.  I will definitely research that in my area.  I will be making her an appt for the middle of next month and will ask about an endocrinologist.


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 24, 2007)

jabbur said:
			
		

> My niece is in the same boat. She's 8 turning 9 in April and wears a teen size 12-14. Her father is 6'5" so we know where she gets it. She loves fruit and drinks mostly water. My sister limits her sweets but doesn't deny them to her. Only one cookie etc. each day. We worry about her but the pediatrician doesn't want her to diet because of the nutritional factors kids need to grow. Since she is so tall as well, the few things I would suggest would to be to ask for some testing to be done. There are some simple xrays called bone age studies that will tell you what "age" her frame is. I would also want to have her thyroid checked. It's a simple blood test. This gland can go wacky even in young children and cause weight gain and abnormal growth. These may all check out fine but are worth investigating if you haven't already. Otherwise, don't stress. She'll pick up on the fact that you think there is a problem and it may lead to other issues down the road. Love her the way she is and give her the good foods she needs.


 

When I take her to the DR next month, she'll get her thyroid, and diabetes checked.  That's what I am really concerned with since it runs in my husbands fam.


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 24, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hi Nikki!! Your problem is very close to our heart, as the daughter of my partner is pretty much in a similar situation, except that she is already 11. She is 150cm in height (about 5ft) and weighs 77kg (almost 170lbs), she has to wear adult big size with legs and sleeves shortened, forget about cool pretty clothes, she has to do with whatever that she can fit into.
> 
> Like your daughter she doesn't eat THAT much, though her diet may not be very well balanced, and while she is never a sportive type, she is not a couch potato either, so logically she really shouldn't be in the form she is. She has been tested by various specialists, without anything definitive for the cause of her problem coming out. She is now on a trial diet and doing regular light exercise for a month, at this point she lost half kilo (about 1lb). Not a significant change, but at least she is not gaining at this moment....
> 
> ...


 

WoW!  I worries me a great deal because I want her to be healthy and happy.  And kids nowadays are so cruel, I don't want her to have to go through that as well.  And I will be taking her to the Dr to get her checked out to the fullest extent.  I just want a happy, healthy, well-adjusted little girl and already she is starting to understand I can't pick her up anymore, and it just breaks my heart when she says "I'm too big?".  When she's only 3.  I've received many helpful tips and great advice on this matter.  Thanks so much everyone!  Will alert you with updates on this!


----------



## TexanFrench (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Poutine,

By all means have your daughter checked out by a doctor to see if she has any problems.  However, certain people (my husband is one of them) simply have naturally a very low "calorie burn" rate.  Folks like this are probably highly adapted to survive in adverse conditions, but we don't have those conditions nowadays.

My husband was always "the fat kid" in school, and he has always had a hard time keeping the weight off.  I've worked hard to change his dietary habits, and here are some things that have worked for us:

1.  High fiber foods fill you up without adding too many calories. Grapes work better than raisins, raw carrots (those little baby ones are nice) work better than cooked carrots, and whole-grain brown rice works better than pasta if you want to feel full without taking a second helping.  Use fresh food whenever possible--frozen food second--canned food last.

2.  Cheese, meat, and nuts are all calorie-rich protein foods, and should not be used in the same meal.  It's cheese OR meat OR nuts, not cheese AND meat AND nuts!  In measured amounts, please.  (I'm not saying you shouldn't have some of each, but it is easier to limit input if you have just one in a meal.)

3.  Empty calories--in candies, pastries, and the like--are your worst enemies.  Because there is very little nutritional value in standard white flour and white sugar, your body wants more food, to fill in the missing nutrients.  And if you give it more empty calories, it just wants more...  You never find the "set point" for your appetite.  Around here, we use frozen fruit instead of ice cream in the summertime, and I never buy treats to keep at home.  If we want cookies, we have to either bake them from scratch (small batches only) or go out somewhere to have them!  (I keep the sugar in a ziplock bag in the refrigerator, because I rarely use it.)  This stops the mindless "snacking" on sweets.

4.  If you are a slow burner of calories, you need to have some sort of organized exercises/sports in your life.  In the doings of everyday life, you are a natural conserver of energy, so you need to have something that goes beyond everyday life.  I'm not suggesting competitive sports, but something like dance classes for little ones (with pretty outfits!) that will get her moving more, and practice between classes.

5.  Please don't use food as a reward.  For years my husband would go on diets, and tell himself, "When I lose 10 pounds, I'm going to get myself the biggest chocolate milkshake in the world!!"  And then he'd wonder why the pounds wouldn't stay off!  Hugs and kisses and warm praise ought to be the best rewards for a three-year old.

6.  Finally, on fruit juice--I use fresh or frozen juice diluted with 1/4 water in my house.  You can't tell the difference taste-wise, but it removes a few calories.  And cool, filtered water is the standard drink between meals.

Good luck.  And give your little one a hug from me.


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 25, 2007)

TexanFrench said:
			
		

> Hi Poutine,
> 
> By all means have your daughter checked out by a doctor to see if she has any problems. However, certain people (my husband is one of them) simply have naturally a very low "calorie burn" rate. Folks like this are probably highly adapted to survive in adverse conditions, but we don't have those conditions nowadays.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks so much.  This really helps.  I do have an issue with rewarding her with food, well did, and now reward her with trips to "special places" like the zoo or the "Big park".  Not sure if that's any better but....And since we just moved here (bentonville, AR) I still need to look into dance classes and soccer teams for 3 yr olds (she LOVES soccer).  About #2:  I had NO idea about combining all of those in one meal not being a good choice!  About the candy...is calorie free candy ok?  Or sugarfree I guess it is.  And what's the deal with peanut butter?  I've been told that PB is not really a good source of fiber and can contribute to weight gain.  All she has it in is her PB&J for lunch.  These posts have really helped me and knowing it's not too late to help her become healthier has given me the self confidence I really needed as a mother.


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you've gotten some great ideas to jumpstart your new methods for your daughter! 
I have a feeling that with her rewards now being "places" rather than "goodies", not only will she be healthier, but you'll also get to know your new city much better!


----------



## TexanFrench (Feb 26, 2007)

nikkilcotie said:
			
		

> Thanks so much.  This really helps.  I do have an issue with rewarding her with food, well did, and now reward her with trips to "special places" like the zoo or the "Big park".  Not sure if that's any better but....And since we just moved here (bentonville, AR) I still need to look into dance classes and soccer teams for 3 yr olds (she LOVES soccer).  About #2:  I had NO idea about combining all of those in one meal not being a good choice!  About the candy...is calorie free candy ok?  Or sugarfree I guess it is.  And what's the deal with peanut butter?  I've been told that PB is not really a good source of fiber and can contribute to weight gain.  All she has it in is her PB&J for lunch.  These posts have really helped me and knowing it's not too late to help her become healthier has given me the self confidence I really needed as a mother.



We use the peanut butter that is only "peanuts and salt" and we pour off some of the oil and sometimes mix in a little locally-produced honey, instead of jelly.  But what you really need to do is measure any nut butters you use--a measured teaspoonful is plenty for a slice of (whole-grain!) bread.  And give her some nice fresh fruit with her sandwich.

If you can gradually substitute other treats, and limit the candy, you will be training your daughter to enjoy foods other than sweets, which will help her in the long run.  This may well be a long-term problem for her, and something she will have to deal with all her life, as it is with my husband.

I'm sure you are a good mother!


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2007)

I also was a "big kid" ... not overweight, simply very large (I still am).  I think that fruit juice is the biggest mistake I see my friends make with their kids. Have them drink a glass of water before they can have anything else.  When they've sucked up 8-12 oz of water, then they can have fruit juice.  When I was a kid, fruit juice was expensive, and we could only have 4-6 oz a day, and even then Mom actually watered it down!  My mom was somewhat embarassed by my size, as my sister is with one of her sons.  No, not fat.  We just looked like we were 8 years old when we were 5 or 6.  At one time a friend of mine, just meeting my mom, overheard me say, "when I was little..."  She asked Mom "Was she ever little?".  Mom's response?  "Nope.  She was two feet tall at birth."  I went and looked at the paperwork, and yes I was.


----------



## nikkilcotie (Mar 19, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> I also was a "big kid" ... not overweight, simply very large (I still am). I think that fruit juice is the biggest mistake I see my friends make with their kids. Have them drink a glass of water before they can have anything else. When they've sucked up 8-12 oz of water, then they can have fruit juice. When I was a kid, fruit juice was expensive, and we could only have 4-6 oz a day, and even then Mom actually watered it down! My mom was somewhat embarassed by my size, as my sister is with one of her sons. No, not fat. We just looked like we were 8 years old when we were 5 or 6. At one time a friend of mine, just meeting my mom, overheard me say, "when I was little..." She asked Mom "Was she ever little?". Mom's response? "Nope. She was two feet tall at birth." I went and looked at the paperwork, and yes I was.


 

I'm very bad about juice.  Well, I WAS.  Very seldom anymore does she get juice unless it's the lite kind and I DO mix it with water and lots of ice.  She's also now eating the smartchoice peanut butter on her sandwiche with a banana.  Whenever she wants something to eat I give her a bowl of fresh fruit.  I hope that's cool.  She is eating ALOT of it but it's watermelon, canteloupe, strawberries and grapes.  And occasionally she gets a pack of those 100cal goodies and the mini ricecakes.  I'm finding it harder to discipline myself in this diet thing than she is.  It sucks that she just doesn't have the metabolism to eat a piece of candy and not gain 2 lbs for it.  But oh well, she's beginning her healthy life and I couldn't be happier.  I don't care what size she turns out to be, tall, chuby, short or skinny.  As long as I know that I'm doing everything I can to help her live a healthy and normal life...I'm happy.


----------



## TexanFrench (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like you are a great mom!  

Every child is different--think of all the mixed-up genes in all the various strands of your family and your husband's.  (Especially for those of us in the USA, who are descended from folks all over the earth.)  

But what every child needs is a mom (and dad) who understands and supports him or her in the growing-up process, so that eventually the child will become a happy, healthy, self-sufficient adult.

And it sounds like you are that kind of mom.

Good luck!


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

There was a special on the Food Network last weekend and this weekend about obese kids. Has anyone seen it yet?

Called Childhood Obesity, the show deals with extremely overweight teens and their ambition to get rid of the excess weight.

An 18-year-old was suffering from obesity and decided to go into the hospital to have the life-saving surgery that would help him return to normal size. He weighed a whopping 500lbs!!

How on earth do children allow themselves to get that big before they say Enough is enough?


----------

